# I AM ASHAMED AT THIS COMMUNITY !!



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

I am ashamed of the Moderators who LOCK threads & DELETE comments simply because they don't agree with it. Never in my life have I seen so much "Censorship" with a "Dictator" attitude behind it.

Time to create an "American" and "Democratic" kindle board. I will keep you posted.

Shame on You All... Especially you "HARVEY" !!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

May i ask what happened or why the rage? Just curious but if it is personal Sorry for intruding.

I assume it is not personal or else you wouldn't have made this new thread.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Usually this is done when there is a fiery political discussion, which the moderators don't feel is appropriate.  There are plenty of other political websites with discussion boards, and I respect the moderators' view on this.

They don't delete posts that they disagree with -- they delete the ones that are inflammatory and they have low tolerance for hateful stuff.

I've been on other boards where people are banned and there are lots of hard feelings from people who were offended (whether easily or not).

Thanks, Harvey and the rest of you for trying to keep kindleboards civil.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I think the Mods. here have actually been quite fair and understanding on many threads.Allowing us to have CIVIL,mature conversations on some real issues.

However no one wants this board to become like others where there is in-fighting,trolling, or heated discussions of "hot button" issues.There are plenty of boards for that.

I am sure any locked threads were done so with good reason.

I do not think they censor for the most part,and I truly do not see any type of dictatorship.

Just my opinion and observations.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Sugar said:


> \
> 
> I am sure any locked threads were done so with good reason.
> 
> ...


I agree this is what made me curious. I have never seent or noticed any type of censorship so It makes me wonder was there some kind of huge misunderstanding?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Cash, 

Posting the same rant in 6 different places is probably not the best way to get people to want to stand up for you, maybe you should pick one place and be specific in your details of  discrimination?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Why all the caps in the subject?  You're shouting.  Also, I replied to one of these duplicate threads and can't for the life of me understand why you would run so many of them.  Now my comment isn't here for that reason and I'm not going to repeat it, except to say that most of the deleted posts and locked threads were politically volatile or hateful.  I respect Harvey and the other moderators for trying to keep this a civil place.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks, mlewis. 

FYI, I've banned Cash tonight for repeatedly posting the above message throughout our boards. (I've deleted the dozen or so other similar posts he's made.)

Evidently he prefers an unmoderated forum, and has decided to go create his own. 'Nuff said, I hope.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I would like to at least here the whole story with both sides. If not then how can the "community" agree or disagree.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Well, we had moderated a few of Cash's posts, for various reasons. The latest one was the thread about the arrest of Professor Gates. I deleted a post from Cash that I felt was a racial taunt, and a few hours later I locked the thread. It was the locking of the thread that set him off.  

Cash then posted the statement above, repeatedly in our various boards and sub-boards. He has been banned, for what I hope are reasons that are now obvious to most of you. 

This is a moderated forum, folks - part of what makes this work is our moderators and me stepping in when we feel the need to change the tone of a discussion. Which, thankfully, happens in about one post in 1,000. 

P.S. Thanks for the supportive comments. I'm going to leave this thread up for a few hours, and then put it in the trash bin where it belongs.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Thank you Harvey for clearing this up. 

I was confused at why such an outburst all across the boards and sub-boards. I assumed it was how you explained because I have never noticed a type of dictatorship or censorship here. Thanks for letting us know the deal.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Glad it wasn't me who got the post locked.  I know I presented a somewhat harsh opinion of the situation but I didn't want it to come off as racially charged or motivated ><  I'm sorry he reacted like this and agree the thread probably needed to be locked down before it blew up.  I apologize if I did lend more to the discussion that sparked this than I feel I did.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Glad it wasn't me who got the post locked. I know I presented a somewhat harsh opinion of the situation but I didn't want it to come off as racially charged or motivated >< I'm sorry he reacted like this and agree the thread probably needed to be locked down before it blew up. I apologize if I did lend more to the discussion that sparked this than I feel I did.


I think you adding your p.o.v to a topic isn't bad, you were not encouraging racism or slander. Even if the topic did have somewhat racist undertones. No fuel was added to the fire. Just slightly different opinions. That can't be avoided sometimes and when the other posters in that thread realized the direction of the convo they were fine with the thread being locked. You all realized nothing truly positive was going to come from that thread.

Maybe he wanted to stir up racist conversation etc. By creating the thread in the first place. 
I am not sure why locking the thread (with now obvious good reason) set him off in that way.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I had requested on that thread that it be locked.  It looked like it was starting to go volatile about race.  I think that whenever a thread is started about politics, race or religion, it's asking for trouble, although he may not have realized it when he started it.  There are other kinds of forums for that.  We don't have to go to kindleboards to meet every discussion need we have.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I agree Mlewis.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you to Harvey and the Mods for making KIndleBoards a great place for so many of us to participate in so many different areas.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

intinst said:


> Thank you to Harvey and the Mods for making KIndleBoards a great place for so many of us to participate in so many different areas.


Ditto


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow. I'm always surprised when people think that a forum is "democratic"  In my mind a forum is someone inviting you into their home to discuss topics you have in common. In the end, it is their home and their rules. Just like I have rules for my home (for example no smoking) there are rules for the forum. If I don't like the rules I don't have to visit.

I personally prefer a well moderated forum like this one.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You know, there are a lot of unmoderated or poorly moderated forums around that can get really heated.  I've been on some that seemed fine, and then one little thing sets someone off and half the members loose all sense and pretty soon it's a free-for-all.  A week later, the 'owner' comes back, figures out that something happened while they weren't paying attention and finds half the membership has quit and the tone has completely changed.

Harvey has asked us to be mods so that there are several of us to watch for those sorts of sparks so that such things don't happen here.  Even so, it is extremely rare for one of us to lock or delete something without first having discussed it with the rest of us -- specifically because we do like to make sure that if, say, one of us is having a bad day, we want to ensure that it doesn't affect how we're seeing things on the board.

But I also want to give kudos to all of you members who are supportive and appreciate what we're trying to do.  I think this is becoming the 'go to' Kindle site on the 'net because of our great supportive membership.  So while you're saying "yay for our mods". . .I stand up and offer a round of applause right back atcha!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

What intinst said, what Ann said, what Harvey said, 

THANKS HARVEY and MODS!


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

intinst said:


> Thank you to Harvey and the Mods for making KIndleBoards a great place for so many of us to participate in so many different areas.


You guys are the best, and thanks for all the work you do!


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

We have all seen forums that are poorly moderated.   The forums can quickly become abusive and in some instances threatening.  We don't need that at Kindle Boards.  We are a friendly and caring group of people.  We need to be diligent in our efforts to keep Kindle Boards a safe and positive forum.   

Thank you Harvey and moderators.  I appreciate your efforts and trust your decisions.  I am proud of this community.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You KindleBoarders are the best!  Thanks for all the positive feedback.  And, what Ann said!

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I have moderated boards in the past (try not to laugh). It is not easy to do. The mods here are some of the easiest to work with. They have been polite, involved, and even handed. 

I have my own opinions regarding the original poster and am perfectly fine with his being gone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> I have my own opinions regarding the original poster and am perfectly fine with his being gone.


I agree, from the beginning I had my doubts.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Well I for one am not ASHAMED of this community. I think Harvey, Leslie, Betsy, Ann, Heather, Linda (if I missed any mods sorry) do a FANASTIC job here. They have given us a forum to discuss, kindles, accessories, books, not quite kindle, a buy/sell/trade area. We come here to share our days, kindle, oberon, rice cooker watches  , book recommendations, recipes, photos and more.  SO I will continue to come here several times a day, ok, an hour to see what my KB family is doing.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

intinst said:


> Thank you to Harvey and the Mods for making KIndleBoards a great place for so many of us to participate in so many different areas.


Ditto what he said. I'm sure Harvey's actions were necessary and handled appropriately. Thanks Harvey.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I agree, from the beginning I had my doubts.


So did I, Dona.

As others have said, thanks to Harvey and the wonderful moderators for making this a forum that I love to be part of. (I've posted over 500 times since May 2, so I must love it here!) I love the civil tone that is espoused here, and find it to be a wonderful community of kindred spirits. As most of us know, not all forums are like that.

Keep up the good work, Harvey and mods! You are the best.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm not unfamiliar with running a board, and -- no matter how fair you attempt to be -- there will be people to tell you you're doing it all wrong, usually while showing they don't have the temperament to do your "job."  If he does start a board, he'll get the same grief, and all sorts of people will get to tell him that he's messing up.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I think this thread shows that we like (love?) what we have at this board. This isn't the first time someone came and decided that they had the right to spew their own agenda all over us and got angry when Harvey and the other mods stopped them. I do not deny they have the right to freedom of speech, but what Harvey and gang created here is not the right forum. This board really is a throwback to a time when social censure was the prime punishment for misbehaviour, and it works! For several months this board has been very active and growing all because of our wonderful mods keeping it in check, and all the members supporting their decisions! There is a fine line between stating an opinion and making insulting and inflammatory comments. We have been made welcome to state our opinions, but the mods have made us toe the line and keep it civil. I appreciate our mods for that! Thank you for giving us a place to gather and chat!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I also had my doubts about the original post but I commented anyway hoping it wouldn't blow up but knew if it did it would be locked.  I didn't think it was any worse than what was being said on several other posts but thought it did have the potential of turning bad.  Anyway...I trust Harvey's decision.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Why is it that every time I read one of these posts (on any forum) and I click on the user who starts them, they've ALWAYS joined in the past 30 days? 

It'd almost be worth the static to change the rules so #1 reads:  newbies don't get to make the rules.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

The way I look at it is this, this is Harvey's board. He kindly lets us come here to play.    I wouldn't go over the Harvey's house and act like a brat so I shouldn't come to Harvey's board and act like one either. If you act inappropriately, he has the right to ask you to behave. If you don't, he can then ask you to leave. Since I've joined the board Harvey and mods try to handle things calmly and politely. If you get your knickers in a twist, you have the right to leave.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, I am oblivious to the thread that started the controversy and I am OK with that   But I do know that I love these boards.  I never really worry about reading a thread and finding an inflammatory statement that catches me off guard.  Everything here is, for the most part, happy, friendly and helpful....that is how THIS member likes it!  Thank you, Mods!!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Freedom of speech does not mean you have the right to state your opinion in any publication you want. Just as no newspaper or magazine is required to publish every letter to the editor it receives, this forum is not required to publish every post submitted.

I love this forum for its community spirit, intelligent and often witty discussion, and the information it has provided me. I am therefore glad that Harvey and his crew of moderators are working to keep it that way. If anyone has a personal agenda he wants to pursue on the web and it does not fit well with this forum, his freedom of speech gives him the right to start his own forum, blog, or whatever to publish his opinions. It does not give him any right to demand that he be able to pursue it here; all he has is the privilege of participating within the rules, guidelines, and acceptance by the site owner or his delegated authorities.

IMHO, of course.  (I am not a lawyer.)

Thanks to Harvey and all the mods for keeping this a place I want to visit and participate in.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

I am 100%, unconditionally in support of the Harvey and all the moderators of this forum. If they lock or delete a thread, I know that they are doing it for the good of the community based on the values of this forum.

Thank you Harvey and all the mods for taking care of things for us every day whether it's easy or not.  

EllenR


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

This is all a bit of a two-headed conversation.  

I hate that we (humans collectively) no longer seem able to have civil conversations about topics where we disagree.  The anonymity of the internet is a big part of that but even face to face it is more difficult to keep conversations from polarizing.  

AND, I agree completely with moderated boards and the use of deletions, etc to maintain the tone of the board.  I play over on boards (political and otherwise) that have substantially less oversight and I find myself weeding through the screaming to find the conversations.  I have alot of opinions about a lot different things (as we all do) but I'm grown enough to know that I don't have to always be right no matter what.

I'm all for indulging my inner child, but I try to keep my inner, self-centered toddler in check.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

/nod.. How many of us started on the boards over at Amazon, and no longer go there because of the postings that happen there?
Thank you to all Kindleboard management for a safe haven.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

From day one, many of the OP's other posts seemed to be made only trying to start controversy. I was concerned enough to PM Harvey a week ago.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> I'm all for indulging my inner child, but I try to keep my inner, self-centered toddler in check.


<guffaw> I love that! So appropriate to most flame wars.  Thanks for the laugh, Geoffrey.

EllenR


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Many of these posts are stating very eloquently my same thoughts. Thanks everyone. I do so enjoy it here. Keep up the good work.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have often said how happy I am with KB and with Harvey's administration of it and his selection of mods and their hard work to keep it a clean and civil place.

Cash clearly is either trying to publicize himself or is ill.  If I were to agree with his position in his most recent flaming thread, I would not express it in this forum or at that level of "volume".  I wanted to ask for him to exercise temperence before this.  I am sorry that I delayed doing so.  But I am not sure that he would have paid any attention.

Harvey do not let his parting remarks bruise you.  You have done a good job here - I am a fan.  Now on to what we came here for.

Just sayin....


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I have often said how happy I am with KB and with Harvey's administration of it and his selection of mods and their hard work to keep it a clean and civil place.
> 
> Cash clearly is either trying to publicize himself or is ill. If I were to agree with his position in his most recent flaming thread, I would not express it in this forum or at that level of "volume". I wanted to ask for him to exercise temperence before this. I am sorry that I delayed doing so. But I am not sure that he would have paid any attention.
> 
> ...


Sometimes the trolls get mad....its just the way of the internetz


----------



## JH88 (Jul 8, 2009)

If I wanted drama, I would go to the actual Amazon boards. Where someone's girlfriend/friend/mother/gal pal/barber/wife is actually them promoting their book with another alias, or whatever that was about. I don't care, either.

I'd like rules to be a little more loose on language because we're all adults here, but it's a pretty well-run place regardless. There's other websites for social and political debates, so I don't think I would pay much attention to such a thread over here.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Justin Hollatz said:


> If I wanted drama, I would go to the actual Amazon boards. Where someone's girlfriend/friend/mother/gal pal/barber/wife is actually them promoting their book with another alias, or whatever that was about. I don't care, either.
> 
> I'd like rules to be a little more loose on language because we're all adults here, but it's a pretty well-run place regardless. There's other websites for social and political debates, so I don't think I would pay much attention to such a thread over here.


Well, there are some younger people who frequent this forum, also the admin's teenage daugters visit, so we post pictures we would want them to see and any langauge is kept to what they should hear.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Justin Hollatz said:


> I'd like rules to be a little more loose on language because we're all adults here,


I might be an adult, but I have also reached the age where certain words really do irritate me and I find there is no reason to use them. I like the "spoiler" you can say what you want no matter how bad it is and if someone looks at it, no big deal.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

intinst said:


> Well, there are some younger people who frequent this forum, also the admin's teenage daugters visit, so we post pictures we would want them to see and any langauge is kept to what they should hear.


heh. I swear all the time and only adjust my language around small children. There are few swear words I know today that I didn't know when I was 11 - I just know more varied and colorful ways to use them. I also remember people in the 70's and 80's trying to protect my innocent ears from words and topics I already knew about .... I thought it was silly to protect me then and I still think its silly.

On the other hand, I really don't care if word X gets changed to a softer word Y on here. We all know what 'heck' and 'shoot' really mean - so it would be foolish to whine about it ...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> On the other hand, I really don't care if word X gets changed to a softer word Y on here. We all know what 'heck' and 'shoot' really mean - so it would be foolish to whine about it ...


I have to admit, I chuckled once when I moused over a spoiler and found that the word they were hiding was "darn". Not the word we know darn stands in for but. . . ."darn".

And then there's Ed who'll spoiler block something and all it says unerneath is "made you look". I get mad at myself every time. . .but he catches me every time too! LOL!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

heheh 

The culture of the board is PG so I post PG. I can post at higher levels at Television Without Pity and other sites if I want. Each site has its own culture and I think it is the posters responsibility to conform to that culture then the other way around.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Justin Hollatz said:


> If I wanted drama, I would go to the actual Amazon boards. Where someone's girlfriend/friend/mother/gal pal/barber/wife is actually them promoting their book with another alias, or whatever that was about. I don't care, either.


If I wanted drama, I can read a book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

vwkitten said:


> If I wanted drama, I can read a book.


Hah!! I like that.

I've been on stricter boards than this, so I'm used to being the sweet little old lady.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

This is by far one of the most polite forums I('ve) frequented.  The average age and gender mix of KB certainly plays a part.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Since he's off the board now, there's really no reason at this point to comment on his style or grammar.

Let's move on. . . . .I expect when Harvey gets back on he'll lock this thread as well since everything has pretty much been said.

. . . .nothing to see here. . . .move along now. . . . . .


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am just going to lock it now and not wait for Harvey because, frankly, it's been bugging me all day to see this popping up to the top of the board. I am not ashamed at, of, or for this community and really, the subject is done. Time to move on.

If someone wants to start a thread about whether or not we should all be able to swear like sailors, have at it.     I have a bit of a potty mouth myself.  

Leslie
Global Mod


----------

